

Moving off of Facebook, deport your photos w/ a bookmark - trimoshikijo
http://www.getphotolive.com/c,ext

======
michaelkscott
Very nice. I don't know if this will encourage me to move but it's definately
a useful tool -- especially for stalkers.

I wonder, though, what FB might say about it. They _banned_ a tool like this
months ago.

------
Turing_Machine
Does this have an advantage over the full export of all your Facebook content
that's been available for some time? It's not clear from the description
exactly what it does.

